# Washers & Dryers: Recommendations?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I will be moving shortly and will need to buy a washer and dryer. Money isn't a big issue. I just want a set that works well, has a high capacity, and won't break down on me. For the dryer, we have access to both electric and gas options.

Right now, we are considering the ultra high capacity front loaders: Whirlpool 4.0 Cu. Ft. Ultra Capacity Plus Duet, and Kenmore He5T. Sears and Lowes are our local options. My wife doesn't want LG because her mom has the front loader and has issues with it mildewing even though she opens the door after using it.

Anyone have any good or bad experiences with any? Any recommendations?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Just had to replace the washer here at the family compound. So that it would all match replaced the dryer as well. Picked up the Bosch 700 Series models. Work great, look cool and even this bachelor could figure out how to use the darn thing. Even has a cycle to sterilize, which is great for my Nomex undies and Balaclava. They get pretty darn gross after a day at the track in the TX heat.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony,
I just replaced my dryer on Friday to match the washer we bought a couple months ago (That's why I didn't buy much at Kirt's!). The Whirlpool's these replaced lasted over 10 years with few problems. I will say that the High efficiency washers take a whole lot less detergent than I was accustomed to...less than 1/4?

Anyway, the Duet and Kenmore are the same appliance. Get the less expensive one 

Also consider buying at Costco thanks to their return policy! Oh, and their prices aren't too bad, either.


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

I've always had a great experience buying kenmore and whirlpool at Sears. I get the extended service plan and I never have to worry about my appliances. Anything goes wrong, they come out and fix it no problems (no parts or labor charges). Some places give better prices, but end up getting you if you need the item serviced.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

If money isn't an issue +1 for Bosch. Then again, Miele is supposed to be good too!

We have a good ole Maytag. By the way, check with the power company of the city you're moving to - most have rebates for energy efficient (front loading) ones.

DJ


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I hear mixed opinions about extended warranties. Any comments there?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Buy from Costco?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Costco doesn't have what the wife wants and what the wife wants, the wife gets 


BTW, your signature rocks!


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I think for appliances, you can't beat Sears! Or better yet, if you're cruising for more pimpin brands like Bosch or Miele, try Great Indoors - the high-end Sears owned home furnishing store.

DJ


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

We've had good luck with Whirlpool.



> I hear mixed opinions about extended warranties. Any comments there?


Personally, I don't believe in them. I remember reading somewhere that these extended warranties are big money makers for the sellers, which tells you they're not 'consumer friendly'.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had a Kenmore front loading washer and matching gas dryer for about 5 years and I'm very happy with them, I've had no problems at all. I got the basic models, not the super-sized souped up versions and I have no trouble getting a fluffy queen-size comforter in them or having it cleaned and dried well. I had a little trouble at first using too much detergent but I got used to it quickly. It's rather nice having a jug of detergent last over a year.  I didn't bother getting the extended warranty as I didn't think it was worth the money.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Roper/Whirlpool/Kenmore - all the same mfg., all offer reasonably priced options and last

Maytag - another contender, lots better than their refrigerators with respect to reliability, again - wide price range depending on bells, whistles...

This is one category where a look at Consumer Reports is worth making the effort to go to the library.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Our Whirlpool washer and dryer have been going strong for about 19 years now, so at least back then they were well built. I wouldn't mind a new washer, but can't justify buying a new one when this one is still working so well.
Usually it's the washer that goes before the dryer, so that would be what I'd put the most focus on when you're shopping.

We don't ever buy the extended warranties either, except on our vehicles so we have something like 7 year bumper to bumper.

Oh, we had always heard that the front loading washers were the way to go too, but lately they've been changing the tune on that, so I'm not sure what is best in that respect.


----------

